# Brief einscannen und als Textdatei Speichern?



## Psych0D3vil (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo an alle
ich bin neu hier habe auch schon die suchfunktion benutzt aber nichts gefunden
und zwar muss ich einige Briefe scannen und will mal wissen ob es ein Programm gibt mit dem man die gescannten Briefe als Textdatei anstatt einer Bilddatei speichern kann?
bitte um hilfe 
vielen Dank


----------



## MCIglo (14. Februar 2005)

Gibt eine eigene Softwarekategorie hierfür: OCR-Software.


----------

